# A straightforward device with only minor deficiencies



## Emeralds (Aug 24, 2008)

For about 20 bucks you can find a voltage regulating foot pedal on ebay specifically designed for grinder motors but certainly adaptable to your shaper. I've use one on my cheap grinder to step down the RPMs for sharpening and it's worked very well. Give it a shot.


----------



## ferstler (Oct 5, 2008)

This sounds like a nifty idea. Do you have any brand names or model numbers for such a device? I ask, because it might be just as easy to buy one new on line or at a store.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## jaxx (Oct 8, 2008)

looks i nice set up. Anything that moves the bit up and down via handwheel has to be a boon, i have a full size chinese copy of a Rojek spindle moulder however, when i mount router bits they are too high, im still getting used to the shaper as it takes a while . i see more of these shaper / router machines coming out must be the ease of moving the bit

good luck

jax


----------

